# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  NDR am 10.12.2007 um 23Uhr

## schiene

Die Rückkehr der Sextouristen
"Der Tsunami, die Armut und die Prostitution"

500.000 deutsche Männer fliegen pro Jahr für billigen Sex um die halbe Welt. Die meisten Sextouristen verschlägt es nach Thailand. Phuket ist eines der Hauptziele ihrer Sehnsüchte. Als im Dezember 2004 der Tsunami das Rotlichtviertel zerstörte, versprach die Inselverwaltung, von nun an auf "sanften Tourismus" zu setzen. Der Filmemacher Wolfgang Luck hat sich mit seinem Kamerateam aufgemacht, um die "Kehrtwende" in Phuket zu beobachten. Was er dort "hautnah" erlebte, war der hemmungslose Wiederaufbau der Sexindustrie. Kaum waren die Leichen vom Strand geräumt, flogen die Sextouristen wieder ein. Menschenhändler haben die im Tsunami ums Leben gekommenen Prostituierten durch illegal ins Land geschleuste Barmädchen aus Vietnam und Kambodscha ersetzt. Die jungen Frauen berichten offen über ihren trostlosen Alltag und ihren Umgang mit meist angetrunkenen deutschen Rentnern, und diese erzählen ohne jegliche Scheu, warum sie nichts dabei finden, Mädchen zu kaufen, die 40 Jahre jünger sind als sie selbst. Der Film zeigt auch, wie im Schlepptau dieses "Tourismus" Kinder in der Prostitution landen. Geschildert wird der Fall eines vorbestraften deutschen Kinderschänders, der in Pattaya verhaftet wird. In Deutschland kommt dieser Mann schließlich mit einer Bewährungsstrafe davon. Wegen Schlampereien im Prozess. Der Film taucht ein in ein trauriges Kapitel über Geschäfte mit billigen Gefühlen und Geschäfte mit verletzten Gefühlen. Und "betrifft" fragt nach der Mitverantwortung der deutschen Reiseindustrie für dieses florierende Business.

----------


## Dieter

Aus welcher Quelle stammt dieser hanebuechene Unsinn?

"Die im Tsunamie ertrunkenen Prostituierten wurden von Menschenhaendlern durch illegale Kambodschanerinnen und Vietnamesinnen ersetzt."

Ich glaube nicht dass der Verfasser vor Ort war und wenn, dann hat er sich sauber verarschen lassen. Dieser ganz kleine Teil der thailaendischen Sexindustrie, der in Verbindung zum Tourismus steht, das ist der bei den Maedels begehrte "premium sektor". Er duerfte keine 5 % des Volumens der thailaendischen Sexindustrie ausmachen und nie unter einem Mangel an einheimischen Bewerberinnen leiden.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Das ist aber auch schon eine Wiederholung einer Wiederholung, wenn ich micht nicht täusche.

----------


## Samuianer

meinst wie in: "Business as usual"?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Nee, meine das ich diesen Bericht wenigstens schon zweimal gesehen hab.

----------


## Samuianer

...also Aufgewaermtes... scheint aber immer noch genuegend Einschaltquoten zu bringen...sagt auch so Einiges aus..

----------


## Daniel Sun

Muß wohl....

....oder ein Lückenfüller zur startenen Weihnachtssaison!

----------


## Samuianer

...oder Anheizer zur Weihnachts-Neujahrsreisezeit?  ::

----------


## Dieter

Die Erklaerung koennte auch ganz einfach die sein, dass die verantwortliche Redaktion von einer Frau besetzt ist, die ihre heissen Traeume nicht in den Griff kriegt.

----------


## Samuianer

.. der kann, nach Einsicht in die Personalakte und Passfoto eventuell geholfen werden...kommt natuerlich drauf an ob "heiss" genug..   ::

----------


## guenny

Danile hat Recht, der Bericht war schon mehrmals im Privaten zu sehen, zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten von unterschiedlichen Sendern. Er ist einfach sehr pauschal, reißerisch gemacht, der Trailer hält dfann nciht was der Text verspricht, kuezum ein Film, den keiner braucht.
Jetzt ist er also dem öffentlich-rechtlichen wahrscheinlich für ein erkleckliches Sümmchen zur Resteverwertung überlassen worden und man darf gespannt sein, wie oft er jetzt dort gezeigt wird, bis er endgültig weg ist.

----------

